# Storing dandelions question?



## NY Jewel (Apr 6, 2006)

Well i went out today and harvested tons of wonderful dandelions! I made soup and some dandelion/green tea but i still have tons left. How do i store the rest? Can i hang upside down to dry like other herbs and then use the dried leaves? Should i freeze the leaves for future use? Any suggestions? Thanks Julie


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

You can dry them, or you can freeze them. Did you collect the roots as well? The leaves and roots have somewhat different medicinal applications. 

Leaves are used as a vegetable or raw in salads. Flowers used to make wine, buds are pickled, or boiled and served with butter, or battered and fried. Roots are peeled, boiled and sauteed as a vegetable, or roasted and ground as a coffee substitute.

Medicinal Uses: Has an astonishing range of health benefits, as well as being highly nutritious. Leaves are a powerful diuretic and are also used for the treatment of acne and eczema. They are an excellent detoxifier and a tonic for the liver, gallbladder and kidneys. They treat urinary infections, prostate enlargement, rheumatism, gout, diabetes. Good for food allergy sufferers. White sap treats warts, corns. Root reduces blood pressure and inflammation and is a liver stimulant. Frequently used in the treatment of diabetes, water retention, poor digestion and liver problems, including hepatitis.


----------



## NY Jewel (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks soo much! I did harvest the roots with them. I made tea out of the roots and mixed it in with some green tea and honey and its delicious! I put the greens in chicken broth with some carrots and leeks and made a simple yummy nutricious soup. I hung the rest to dry and will save the dried leaves for soup making in the winter. Next time i am going to roast the roots to store and as soon as the flowers are in full bloom i plan on making some jelly! I am having soo much fun with these dandelions which i once thought were soo annoying! Enjoy


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Go easy on it! They don't call it pis-en-lit (wet the bed) for nothing! The tea should be used for medicinal purposes only - it's not intended as a beverage. Definitely no more than one cup per day. 

You can use the roasted roots as a substitute for coffee, did you know? Same warnings apply.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

culpeper said:


> You can dry them, or you can freeze them. Did you collect the roots as well? The leaves and roots have somewhat different medicinal applications.
> 
> Leaves are used as a vegetable or raw in salads. Flowers used to make wine, buds are pickled, or boiled and served with butter, or battered and fried. Roots are peeled, boiled and sauteed as a vegetable, or roasted and ground as a coffee substitute.
> 
> Medicinal Uses: Has an astonishing range of health benefits, as well as being highly nutritious. Leaves are a powerful diuretic and are also used for the treatment of acne and eczema. They are an excellent detoxifier and a tonic for the liver, gallbladder and kidneys. They treat urinary infections, prostate enlargement, rheumatism, gout, diabetes. Good for food allergy sufferers. White sap treats warts, corns. Root reduces blood pressure and inflammation and is a liver stimulant. Frequently used in the treatment of diabetes, water retention, poor digestion and liver problems, including hepatitis.


how would you prepare the leaves to use for acne?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I'd make a tea with them and use it as a wash, and I'd drink some of it as an internal 'cleanser'. Make a fresh batch every day.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks i hate to sound ignorant but im new at this how exactly would i make a tea? use the fresh leaves and steep them?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Usual dosage for Dandelion: Put 2-3 teaspoon root per 1 cup water, simmer 10-15 minutes. Take 3 times per day. Tincture: 5-10ml 3 times per day. For diuretic action, use the leaves; for cholagogue and laxative actions use the roots. For chronic rheumatism, gout, stiff joints, use the infusion, or make a decoction: use 12g fresh plant with 1 litre water, boil down gently to 600ml and strain. Take 3 tablespoons six times day. Continue for 8 weeks.

(Note: A cholagogue stimulates the release and secretion of bile from the gall-bladder, which can be a marked benefit in gall-bladder problems. It also has a laxative effect on the digestive system. A laxative promotes evacuation from the bowels.)

OK. To simplify somewhat:

*A tea can be an infusion or a decoction, depending on which parts of the plant are used.*

An infusion is made from softer parts of the plant - the leaves, stems and flowers. Pour boiling water over the herb and leave for 5-10 minutes, as in making ordinary tea. While steeping, the container should be tightly covered. Usual quantities are 15-30g of herb to 600ml water. Strain off the liquid and discard the solid matter. To make one cup, use about a teaspoon of the herb. Usual dosage is 600ml per day divided into 3-4 doses. Do not store an infusion for longer than 24 hours.

A decoction is suitable for bark, roots and seeds. Allow about 30g of the herb to 600ml water. Pour the water over the herb, soak for 10-15 minutes. Bring to the boil and simmer for 10-15 minutes. Cool for 10-15 minutes. Strain off the liquid through a cloth or fine sieve and discard the solid matter. A standard dose is the same as for an infusion. May be stored for up to 48 hours.

30g=1oz
600ml=1 UK/Aus pint=20oz 

However, with herbal teas, precise measurements are not needed. The amounts given are approximate, as a guide only. For instance, for the decoction of dandelion root, it wouldn't matter a great deal if you used 10g. For convenience, you can translate that to 2 level teaspoonsful. 

Your cup of ordinary black or green tea (Camellia sinensis) is an infusion of the leaves. Your cup of coffee is a decoction of the berries. 

You could also use a tincture. This is a much more concentrated form of medication. (5ml is roughly 1 teaspoon.) It will last for many months.

Cover 200g dried or 300g fresh herb with vodka or rum in a bottle, seal the bottle and leave for about 2 weeks, shaking the bottle every 2 days or so. Put a piece of cloth inside a sieve and pour the liquid through, pressing down to extract as much of the liquid as possible. Discard the solid matter. Pour the tincture into dark bottles, seal and label. A tincture has a much stronger action than an infusion or a decoction. The usual dosage is 5ml 2-3 times a day diluted in 25ml water or fruit juice.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ok so i would use 2-3 tsp of the leaves in a tea for a wash for acne. did i get that right? thanks for all your help


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Yep, that's right.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

great thanks for all your help i cant wait to try it!!


----------

